# Text-Adventure in Java



## X-Color (6. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute...
ich habe mit java bisher noch nicht viel zu tun gehabt...möchte mir aber ein kleines Text-Basierendes Rollenspiel (DSA) programmieren...jetzt meine frage...

Wie groß ist der aufwand in etwa um als anfänger der sich sonst mit HTML und anderen Scripts auskennt?
Habt ihr tutorials die solch eine idee beschreiben?

Das spiel is natürlich sehr einfach gehalten...
hier ein bsp.:

"Du stehst nun vor dem haupteingang des Schloßes und siehst neben dem haupteingang noch eine Leiter mit der du in ein offenes Fenster einsteigen kannst"
"Möchtest du dich in den Haupteingang des Schloßes begeben oder versuchen mit der leiter durch das offene fenster zu klettern?"

Und so das sich dann beim nächsten part die geschichte dementsprechend ändert.

Zudem noch ein Kampfsystem was würfelbasierend ist und mit den Eigenschaften des characters und des gegners verknüpft ist.


Glaubt ihr das ist für anfänger in einem kurzem zeitraum machbar oder benötigt dies schon weit fortgeschrittene erfahrung?
mfg Xaven


----------



## phi_2k (6. Dezember 2003)

Das kommt ganz darauf an wie komplex dein Abenteuer wird. Auf dem Sektor DSA gibt es aber schon sehr viele Tools und Programme die das selbe Ziel verfolgen. Ich spreche aus erfahrung da ich jahrelang selbst DSA Meister war


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. Dezember 2003)

Servus!

http://sourceforge.net/projects/pcgen/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Belialus (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo. Ich bin zufällig über Google auf dieses Topic gestoßen.

Ich wollte fragen, ob es solche Java basierenden Textadventures im DSA-Stil auch für den PC gibt. Bei meiner Sucherei konnte ich leider nichts finden. Ich hab aber so ein Spiel schon für's Handy gesehen und auch selber gespielt. Das Spiel war sehr interessant, weshalb ich fragen wollte, ob es soetwas in ähnlicher Art halt für den PC gibt.

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. Mai 2004)

Kleiner Tipp: Sucht doch mal bei Google nach MUD-Serversoftware. Da sollte es auch das eine oder andere auf Open Source-Basis geben - wenn auch nicht unbedingt in Java programmiert.

Für diejenigen, die nicht wissen, was ein MUD ist: MUDs (Multi User Dungeon) sind eben diese textbasierten Rollenspiele, die man mit einem Telnetclient über das Internet spielen kann.


----------

